# يوجد لدينا ملابس أطفال بناتي ولادي بسعر رائع جدا 1 دولار



## ayshachina (16 ديسمبر 2013)

يوجد لدينا ملابس أطفال بناتي ولادي بسعر رائع جدا 1 دولار 

ملحوظة ، هذا السعر سعر تسليم المصنع في مدينة جوانزو ، غير شامل مصاريف الشحن
اقل كمية حاوية 40 قدم
بعض الصور في الرابط
http://photo.163.com/[email protected]/#m=1&aid=263001544&p=1
للتواصل :-

MOBILE(WHATS APP):+8618688820140
SKYPE:JAUNECITRON2012
EMAIL:[email protected]


----------

